# More Redpoint pics



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

These ones came out alright. Still look washed out


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

those are nice pablo..


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> those are nice pablo..


thanksyaverymuch


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Apparently the wee bastards get like 2.5" and stop... so I think I might's divide their tank in half and breed another miniscule fish in the other side... Or raise some angel fry in there...


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice pictures Pablo, particularly the last one.
Would you say the colours are accurate to the live fish? I read that the species is very variable and likely has seperate location "sports". Mine are certainly very colourful.

I now have two pairs coupled up and it looks like the other two are a Male and Female also. they look less mature than the other fish though. Here's some recent pics.

One female........










....and her mate......










The same female......










.....and the other "paired" male....a fat little bugger.......










There's now lots of flaring, S-shaped body posing and generall territory forming stuff going on.

Martin.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Very nice looking pair!


----------

